
Dutch police training eagles to take down drones - situationista
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/aerial-robots/dutch-police-training-eagles-to-take-down-drones
======
mcv
Looking forward to some drone-eagle aerial combat. Even if the only lasting
impact of drones turns out to be the existence of drone-hunting police eagles,
I'd say it's worth it.

------
shostack
Have to admit I’m loving where this drone/anti-drone escalation is heading.

Next we need to breed larger eagles to handle the bigger drones coming down
the pipeline. Then we end up with LoTR-sized eagles you can ride to go drone
hunting.

